

Ask HN: What video hosting service do you use for your video platform? - ratpik

Consider a small business that needs to integrate with a video hosting service that provides API access and the videos to work across all web and mobile devices.
======
ninjastar99
We use Wistia ([http://www.wistia.com](http://www.wistia.com)), and they're
absolutely fantastic. Lightning fast loading and amazing performance on
mobile. Also would recommend checking into Vimeo Pro.

------
mmcclure
I'm an engineer on the Zencoder team, which is an API for the transcoding
piece of the puzzle. My company (Brightcove) also has a full video CMS product
(Video Cloud), but it's not really geared towards small businesses.

If you want a fairly cheap solution to bootstrap that you control, I'd
honestly suggest going the DIY route in terms of hosting / playback and use a
service like Zencoder to deal with the transcoding. If you go this route and
need a player, I also contribute to the Video.js project :)

~~~
ratpik
Any idea what Brightcove pricing is like? Can't seem to find a link that talks
about that.

~~~
byoung2
Like the previous commenter said, it's not aimed at small businesses. At my
last job (ClearChannel), we were considering switching to Brightcove for 38
web properties, including Rush Limbaugh, Jim Rome, Sean Hannity, AT40, and
there was a minimum you had to commit to for a contract. Something like Amazon
would be ideal since your costs would be pennies to start if you have no
traffic. If you are pushing terabytes of video per month, providers like
Akamai or Brightcove can do it cheaper if you commit to a minimum level of
traffic.

------
byoung2
We use Amazon S3/Cloudfront. You could use Amazon Elastic Transcoder to
convert the videos into various formats as well, but we use Encoding.com for
that purpose.

~~~
ratpik
Have there been any issues with availability? Any maintenance overheads once
it has been setup?

~~~
byoung2
We haven't had any issues at all (running this setup since December 2011).
Encoding.com has been running since October 2012. They have a feature where
you authorize them for an S3 bucket and create a rule that any new files
placed in that bucket will get converted based on a config and then uploaded
to a different bucket. So when we have new videos, we upload them to one
bucket, and within minutes they get converted to webm, ogv, and mp4 and moved
to the hosting bucket. The app reads from Cloudfront for either progressive
download for HTML5 video, or streaming for Flash. Pretty easy to set up and 0
ongoing maintenance.

------
rubiquity
If you're small, Wistia might be a good fit.

[http://wistia.com/pricing](http://wistia.com/pricing)

------
fsk
My employer uses viddler, but they are medium/large and not small (100k-1M
downloads per month).

